# New!! and some very rare Rainbowfish



## Rainbowric (Feb 11, 2012)

This first fish is a recent new discovery. The name they have given it, until scientifically studied is...*Melanotaenia species "Aru IV"*

They believe that it will belong to the *"Melanotaenia"* Genus....hasn't been named yet *"species"* and it was one of the fish collected in the Aru Islands. The *fourth* one! They believe that it might be from a fish long time ago discovered....*"senckenbergianus"*.

Here is a link to the story behind it and a number of pictures of the fish that Gary Lange has taken with the fish in a *"relaxed mode"*. Actually he is pretty stunning even in a relaxed mode!

Rainbowfish Forum :: View topic - Melanotaenia sp (AruIV) "senckenbergianus"

I have not seen another picture of this fish in full flashing mode yet, probably like me not posting it before, as people might think that it is a photoshop creation!:lol:

But here he is flashing for his girl who is just above him!

*Melanotaenia species "Aru IV"*



Now he is after her since she did not notice him!



This next fish not new, just never been over to North America before. 
A recent collection of Gary Lange's and lucky for me to obtain a colony of F1's of these!

*Melanotaenia vanheurni*



A very big rainbowfish reaching up to and over 5 inches. This one is about 4 inches now..two years old!



He is not quite this colorful all of the time...these pictures were taken the morning after a fresh water change!



This last fish falls into the catagory of rare only as he has been over here in North America for some time. 
Never seen in a LFS but owned by a few collectors. These two males are young, about a year, just at 2.5 inches. 
They get much more impressive as they get up to there full size of about 4.5 inches.

*Melanotaenia affinis [Pagwi]*



I hope you have enjoyed these shots!

*Which one of the three do you like most and why?*

Regards
Ric


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

totally gorgeous rainbows ric,

not to sound trite, but they all intrigue me!

Melanotaenia affinis [Pagwi] looks like it has truly amazing potential, def my favourite

anytime you have some to sell, let me know


----------



## Rainbowric (Feb 11, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> totally gorgeous rainbows ric,
> 
> not to sound trite, but they all intrigue me!
> 
> ...


You said it! they are all intrigueing.. if I had to choose, it would be the Pagwi as well!

Just hatched a bunch of eggs, give me a shout in 2 to 3 months if you are still interested.

Ric


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well for me it is the Melanotaenia vanheurni I like the most. I think it is the potential size of this rainbow that draws my attention. Great looking fish are they yours? I do love my rainbows...

Cheers


----------



## Rainbowric (Feb 11, 2012)

djamm said:


> Well for me it is the Melanotaenia vanheurni I like the most. I think it is the potential size of this rainbow that draws my attention. Great looking fish are they yours? I do love my rainbows...
> 
> Cheers


When the vanheurni was 3 inchs no one would give it a second look and even though it was different in the community tank, with the more common ones, never a question about it. Very few people were able to obtain F1's from Gary as he only had a few. I was disappointed with them for almost a year until they got close to 4 inches and started to spar with some of my other bigger bows. Now I have what you see!

As for trifasciata's ...at 2 inches they are quite colorful.

Ric


----------



## Rainbowric (Feb 11, 2012)

Caught a shot of my M. affinis Pagwi the other night that I thought I should post!



This guy is rare and not! M. splendida inornate use to be quite common....until the fish farms got hold of them This is one that Gary Lange brought into North America recently...new blood!!! Called ...

Melanotaenia Splendida Inornate "Adelaide River" Notice this one comes with a collection location which is not Florida



Hope you like these shots!
Cheers
Ric


----------

